# Something is eating my dogs food at night??? Any ideas??



## nvr2many

Hi,....... well, recently my husband has noticed that at night our dog is in the bedroom with us, door closed and in the morning all his food is gone. I have three other dogs that sleep behind a gate and cannot get into this area and they eat the same food anyway and still have food in the morning anyway.
What the heck do you think it could be?? We have a dog door but the other three would not let anything come in and run a muck without notice. 

Mice is a thought but wouldn't we notice and how the heck could they eat that much food?? We are talking a bowl at least 10 inches around and 2-3 inches of food. I am freaked out! We confirmed last night that it was there at 11 pm and gone by 3 am. 

Any ideas??


----------



## Muppetgirl

Skunk? They're part of the cat family and love dog food.....your other dogs might be terrified of getting skunked!!!


----------



## Maple

I was thinking maybe a raccoon?


----------



## Muppetgirl

Maple said:


> I was thinking maybe a raccoon?


Yes another member of the cat family.......my dogs have never seen a raccoon, as I live in AB, but if they see a skunk, they never bark.....they know what will happen!


----------



## Foxhunter

Haven't a clue as to what might be eating it but my suggestion would be to feed the dogs then remove the food. A dog should eat all when put in front of it.

Your dogs wouldn't stand a chance around here - anything not eaten immediately gets scoffed by another dog!


----------



## Speed Racer

Raccoons, possums or skunks. Or perhaps all three.


----------



## Maple

Speed Racer said:


> Raccoons, possums or skunks. Or perhaps all three.


House party?


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ LOL. Yes mine are free feeding and do not over eat. I am actually trying to put weight on this one so want him to have food all the time. As far as skunk and raccoon, it would have to come in a dog door with three barking toy poodles, scale a gate about 3-4 ft high and back out without a sound. Our very large standard Poodle sleeps in our room.

This is in our kitchen on the other side of the wall to our bedroom. I sleep with earplugs because of my husband *cough *snoring *cough, I think we will do a stake out tonight. Definitely buying mouse traps in case. But no mouse could eat that much food. Do they move it and store it?? And where?


----------



## BigGreyHorse

Raccoon! They love dog food.


----------



## Speed Racer

Wild animals know how to be stealthy. Unless you think it's a fisher, those are the only three species I know that will eat dog and cat food.


----------



## nvr2many

Not sure what a fisher is?? I just cannot imagine the poodles letting anything walk right past them in the night. Gotta say it freaks me out!!!

Gonna sleep with my door open tonight and probably listen all night. His dish is literally 6-8 feet from our bedroom door. No lie!


----------



## Faceman

Unquestionably a rat...a really big one like this...


----------



## jaydee

I'm confused - not difficult!!
Is this critter coming into your house or into a yard area?
I dont leave any uneaten food outside - though no chance of that with my two piggies but raccoons, foxes, rats, possums etc will all come for a snack.
Maybe your dogs dont see whatever it is a threat so they dont bark, they can get used to things that they see around a lot
My other thought is a snake of some sort, if they're hungry or lazy hunters they'll eat anything i imagine and so quiet a sleeping dog(s) might not notice.


----------



## Speed Racer

Fishers are members of the weasel family along with minks, ferrets, stoats, ermines, etc.


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

I vote possums, had it happen at 3 different place I lived before.

After a while one got brave enough to come on the deck during the day and dare my cat or me to approach, well he was disposed of from a distance with a .22

.


----------



## nvr2many

OMG Faceman, I didn't need that!!! Is that really a rat??!!!!!!!! Holy crap. 

And Jaydee, its in my kitchen!!! If they are coming in the dog door its an obstacle course to the dog dish.


----------



## nvr2many

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> I vote possums, had it happen at 3 different place I lived before.
> 
> After a while one got brave enough to come on the deck during the day and dare my cat or me to approach, well he was disposed of from a distance with a .22
> 
> .


Inside your house??? How were they getting in??


----------



## Speed Racer

nvr2many said:


> Inside your house??? How were they getting in??


Dog door. Probably a possum or raccoon. They have no fear of human dwellings.


----------



## SouthernTrails

nvr2many said:


> Inside your house??? How were they getting in??


No outside, I did not see the part about getting in your House, but possums are brave and defiant, so could be one.

.


----------



## nvr2many

Cannot understand how my yappy crew would not raise a fuss. And can possums scale a dog fence?


----------



## Speed Racer

Yep. Possums can climb.


----------



## Maple

Oh dear god Faceman!! That is after giving me shivers! Suddenly the rats hanging around the feed container don't seem to horrible!


----------



## nvr2many

Well crap! How the hell do I shoot one in my kitchen, lol. Gotta hide husbands 357, lol. That's how the skunk met her demise in the chicken coop last summer, lol. He got tired of taking the rifle, lol.


----------



## Maple

Can you lock the dog door??


----------



## Speed Racer

I believe Faceman is funnin' with y'all. That looks like a nutria, not a giant mutant rat. :wink:


----------



## nvr2many

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, another thought! My other dogs have food out. It would have to come in dog door, pass their food and 3 of them, climb fence and eat and do all in reverse to leave. Why not just eat the food of the first three???


----------



## nvr2many

Maple said:


> Can you lock the dog door??


Yes I can and will if I cannot catch what this is.


----------



## Maple

What the heck is a nutria? Yes I am this daft  

My old HS history teacher used to tell us stories of rats the size of cats when he was in the army.


----------



## nvr2many

Will mice carry a lot of food off?? Or are mice not an option to this?


----------



## SouthernTrails

nvr2many said:


> Well crap! How the hell do I shoot one in my kitchen, lol. Gotta hide husbands 357, lol. That's how the skunk met her demise in the chicken coop last summer, lol. He got tired of taking the rifle, lol.


Might be better to buy a trap, when you catch him take him at least 5 miles away or just test fire the .357 out back.

Of course I have heard some people think possum tastes good :lol: , I will never test that theory :shock:

.


----------



## nvr2many

Maple said:


> What the heck is a nutria? Yes I am this daft
> 
> My old HS history teacher used to tell us stories of rats the size of cats when he was in the army.


Size of a beaver with a rat tail. :shock:


----------



## Speed Racer

They're semi-aquatic rodents, but more closely related to muskrats than actual rats. They're also herbivores, so it's unlikely they'd bother with cat or dog food.


----------



## SouthernTrails

nvr2many said:


> Will mice carry a lot of food off?? Or are mice not an option to this?


Depends on size of food, but yes they are hoarders 

.


----------



## nvr2many

Well, thank you everyone! I will keep you posted as to what happens tonight. I know it would be easier to remove the food or lock the door but I wanna catch what ever is doing this, not just keep it out. And if it didn't eat the dogs food what would it be doing instead. Gah! Soooooooooooo, what about the thing about passing up the first dish to travel to the other???? Any ideas on this?


----------



## Muppetgirl

Faceman said:


> Unquestionably a rat...a really big one like this...


I think I'd have a neural if I saw something like that in my yard let alone my house!!!!


----------



## Maple

nvr - I'm loving how your wishful thinking keeps going back to mice  I can darn near hear your brain saying "please let it be mice, please let it be mice" lol

Thanks SR, I googled them, weird looking creatures.


----------



## Muppetgirl

You must set up a camera!!! We need to see what it is!!!


----------



## SouthernTrails

nvr2many said:


> Well, thank you everyone! I will keep you posted as to what happens tonight. I know it would be easier to remove the food or lock the door but I wanna catch what ever is doing this, not just keep it out. And if it didn't eat the dogs food what would it be doing instead. Gah! Soooooooooooo, what about the thing about passing up the first dish to travel to the other???? Any ideas on this?


Lock the doggy door and leave the food, if it is gone you have mice. If the food is still their you have a larger critter.

Hope it is mice, traps are cheaper 

.


----------



## nvr2many

Maple said:


> nvr - I'm loving how your wishful thinking keeps going back to mice  I can darn near hear your brain saying "please let it be mice, please let it be mice" lol
> 
> Thanks SR, I googled them, weird looking creatures.


Bah ha ha ha! Your right!!! And somehow makes more sense to me. I am just in shock I guess, lol. 

And would you all quit re-posting that dang nutria!! LOL. Dang thing gives me the willies, lol.


----------



## nvr2many

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> Lock the doggy door and leave the food, if it is gone you have mice. If the food is still their you have a larger critter.
> 
> Hope it is mice, traps are cheaper
> 
> .


Sounds like a plan!! Unless the larger critter lives in the house. Do do do do, Do do do do. Yikes!


----------



## Muppetgirl

Seriously I'd be on stealth mode all night with the camera and vid camera!! Just like the guys on Discovery channel!!! Lol! (Haha no reference to the song....)


----------



## Maple

Muppetgirl said:


> Seriously I'd be on stealth mode all night with the camera and vid camera!! Just like the guys on Discovery channel!!! Lol! (Haha no reference to the song....)


****!! Your gonna do it like they do on the discovery channel? :lol: I'm now sitting here singing the Bloodhound Gang.


----------



## Speed Racer

_You and me baby we ain't nuthin' but mammals, so let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel! :rofl:
_


----------



## hemms

Mice usually leave evidence, of the solid variety. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

I am sure we will have some sort of stake out planned. I wonder if my camera has a motion video setting. HUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## nvr2many

hemms said:


> Mice usually leave evidence, of the solid variety.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think my husband may have said something about that. Not sure, will be asking when he gets home.


----------



## Foxhunter

All I know is that I appreciate that we do not have the diversity of varmints in the UK as the USA!

I do know that the terriers we have would have a go at anything that is remotely smelly and wild if not told to leave it.

A mink was trapped on the fishing lakes and my Border Terrier knew better than to touch anything in a cage. However she was curious to what this smelly creature was and put her nose to the trap.
Silly *****!
The mink bit her through the lip and nose. Never before have I seen a dogs eyes turn scarlet. The biggest bit of the mink would have covered your thumb nail and the trap was annihilated. 

It is unlikely to be mice, you would small them and they will only carry off a little food and nibble at the rest. You would find a lot of crumbs.


----------



## nvr2many

Foxhunter said:


> .
> 
> It is unlikely to be mice, you would small them and they will only carry off a little food and nibble at the rest. You would find a lot of crumbs.


Thinking the same thing. Now I am really worried! :-(


----------



## Speed Racer

Mice will actually carry off food and hide it in places to eat later. Look in boots and shoes, closets, and old boxes.


----------



## Darrin

Had a co-worker who kept cat food in his bedroom for the cat. Woke up one night to find a racoon next to his bed eating the cat food. Had to start locking up the cat door at night to keep away this nocturnal visitor.


----------



## nvr2many

Speed Racer said:


> Mice will actually carry off food and hide it in places to eat later. Look in boots and shoes, closets, and old boxes.


Ok but not until hubby gets home!!! Do not want to find what ever it may be alone! I know that sounds funny but for some reason I just don't, lol. And I can handle a lot when I need to, but I just don't wannaaaaaaaaaaa! 

I am thinking if its mice, behind the appliances will be the first place to look. Stove, fridge, freezer, washer and dryer. All places to hide. Just hope I do not find anything bigger than a mouse!!


----------



## nvr2many

Darrin said:


> Had a co-worker who kept cat food in his bedroom for the cat. Woke up one night to find a racoon next to his bed eating the cat food. Had to start locking up the cat door at night to keep away this nocturnal visitor.


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Speed Racer

nvr2many said:


> Ok but not until hubby gets home!!! Do not want to find what ever it may be alone! I know that sounds funny but for some reason I just don't, lol.


You big ole 'fraidy cat! LOL :wink:

I knew I had mice, although I never actually saw any. Once I got the rodentia under control, I started finding where they'd hidden food all around the house. :?


----------



## COWCHICK77

When I lived in SE Washington up in the dryland wheat country, the mice are really bad. When I packed up to move I must of found 50 lbs of dog food and mouse poison stuffed in various things, the bottom of my dresser where I stored my summer clothes, boots I hadn't worn, closet corners, behind the washing machine...everywhere! LOL!


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ I think we have gone through a large bag of food pretty quickly! This is BS! That stuff is not cheap!


----------



## jaydee

Can you buy some sort of a video recorder you could set up?
I opened our mud room door to go into the garage one night and there was a possum sitting on the top step - he ran off though, seemed more nervous of me than I was of him
Can you fit a walk in trap over the opening?
It could be a whole herd of mice (not sure what you call a group of mice) Your kitchen could be party central for the local mouse population - or rats!!!
Squirrels are another possibility, my dogs ignore them for some reason and my father in law woke up one night to find one sitting on his bed - it had come in through a small top window that was open a crack - they are really smart and very agile, can climb pretty much anywhere


----------



## nvr2many

Yes, we can do all those things. I think we will buy traps (can always use them out here on the ranch anyway) and a stake out for tonight and go from there. I would rather catch what ever it is as opposed to keeping it out.


----------



## jaydee

nvr2many said:


> Yes, we can do all those things. I think we will buy traps (can always use them out here on the ranch anyway) and a stake out for tonight and go from there. I would rather catch what ever it is as opposed to keeping it out.


 So would I if its that bold, its just going to look for a new opportunity to get in now its found its own version 'Burger King' and all for free:lol:


----------



## WSArabians

Can't believe no one said it yet. 
It's OBVIOUSLY a poltergeist. Like Paranormal Activity. 
You know that tickle you felt? *whispers* That wasn't your hubby....

:lol:


----------



## WSArabians

Speed Racer said:


> _You and me baby we ain't nuthin' but mammals, so let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel! :rofl:
> _


Thanks.
That is going to be stuck in my head ALL day now. :-|


----------



## RedHorseRidge

Do you have a trail camera or know someone that would loan you one? There's always the option of putting the food in a live trap. But I will warn you, if you use a live trap be prepared for poop all over... and if it's a skunk, you have yet another issue. We live trapped a couple skunks last year. Always so much fun getting the live trap moved without getting sprayed.

We had a rat that used to come into the kitchen in an older farm house years ago; he'd clean us out of pasta... NOTHING left. He wasn't quite as large as the one Face posted the picture of, but was pretty big...

My guess is a possum or raccoon...They tend to be creatures of habit and if they are making it to the bowl that is not protected.... But you bring up a valid point. Why aren't the other dogs going crazy? Perhaps it is a ninja raccoon?


----------



## jaydee

WSArabians said:


> Can't believe no one said it yet.
> It's OBVIOUSLY a poltergeist. Like Paranormal Activity.
> You know that tickle you felt? *whispers* That wasn't your hubby....
> 
> :lol:


 Oh shut up with that thought
You could read Broken Harbor (Tana French) though - the hubbie there was hearing something in the walls and in the loft and ..............


----------



## Maple

WSArabians said:


> Can't believe no one said it yet.
> It's OBVIOUSLY a poltergeist. Like Paranormal Activity.
> You know that tickle you felt? *whispers* That wasn't your hubby....
> 
> :lol:


With any luck it's the friend we had who used the rocking chair one evening when I was home alone, and they've decided to move in with you nvr! Tell them I say hi :lol:


----------



## jaydee

^^^^^ It might be a good time for me to mention that my DH is on his way to Vietnam on a business trip.....................I'm just glad I dont have a bloody rocking chair


----------



## Maple

^^^ What was even creepier, is it isn't a full sized rocking chair - it's a lovely little white child's rocking chair that was given to my girl when she was born. Try keeping your composure when it starts rocking like mad and nobody else is home.


----------



## Chevaux

Subbing - to see the next chapter in this mystery.


----------



## ligoleth

Subbing also!

A couple years ago a packrat got in the tack shed. Ate some of tack (not enough to severely damage, but did depreciate them), and so we started laying out traps. Took a bout a month before we caught it! But at that point, we barely did. 

It was in the live trap and somehow managed to get halfway in, and halfway out, like it was fused to the cage... I have a picture, too. ****** froze to death me thinks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Maple said:


> ^^^ What was even creepier, is it isn't a full sized rocking chair - it's a lovely little white child's rocking chair that was given to my girl when she was born. Try keeping your composure when it starts rocking like mad and nobody else is home.


Did you try and jump on it's lap to hold it there??


----------



## WSArabians

jaydee said:


> ^^^^^ It might be a good time for me to mention that my DH is on his way to Vietnam on a business trip.....................I'm just glad I dont have a bloody rocking chair


Perfect time to get a rocking chair and curl up with a Stephen King novel. :lol:


----------



## Maple

WSArabians said:


> Did you try and jump on it's lap to hold it there??


 No for two good reasons:

1) I didn't think it would be George Clooney's identical twin brother. 

2) the size of my ****??? hahahah! Like THAT will fit in there! :lol:

I am well used to spooky things happening in the house (it grabbed my leg on night) - I live in a very historical area with old castles and ruins all over the place including one that is just beyond the next house, if there is going to be spirits anywhere in the world, it'll be here. PITA at times, but what can ya do?


----------



## WSArabians

Maple said:


> No for two good reasons:
> 
> 1) I didn't think it would be George Clooney's identical twin brother.
> 
> 2) the size of my ****??? hahahah! Like THAT will fit in there! :lol:
> 
> I am well used to spooky things happening in the house (it grabbed my leg on night) - I live in a very historical area with old castles and ruins all over the place including one that is just beyond the next house, if there is going to be spirits anywhere in the world, it'll be here. PITA at times, but what can ya do?


LOL
I love creepy stuff. The house we grew up in used to have a barred landing - looked like a jail cell but it was wooden that you could look down to the dirt basement. My parents used to tell that slaves were buried down there, but we never did dig one up. 
Going on ghosts hunts are fun... Looking forward to doing Frank's Slide this year!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

We went there last year, it was really interesting!


----------



## Maple

I'm not a fan of ghosts, in fact I'm a right chicken. lol!

The yard I used to keep Bandit at was built into the back of a castle, which was down a very long private laneway with a graveyard half way between the road and stables. Incredibly beautiful, but incredibly creepy in the dark.


----------



## WSArabians

Ray MacDonald said:


> We went there last year, it was really interesting!


Did you guys stay the night? I heard there is quite the activity if you stay up all night. Also heard that no one has made it through the entire night, but I don't know if that's believable. LOL


----------



## jaydee

This is all doing wonders for my mental attitude you know!!!
I have Ghost Busters on speed dial :hide:


----------



## WSArabians

Here:

Video number six is kinda cool because it looks like he's riding a horse!


----------



## Maple

For flips sake WS! My curiosity wants me to watch that, but bein such a chicken I'm afraid to! Now I'm confused as to what I should do lol! 

I'm certain if i watch that, jaydee and myself will both be here all night with insomnia!


----------



## WSArabians

Maple said:


> For flips sake WS! My curiosity wants me to watch that, but bein such a chicken I'm afraid to! Now I'm confused as to what I should do lol!
> 
> I'm certain if i watch that, jaydee and myself will both be here all night with insomnia!


LOL
It's not scary at all! More of a thinker. 
I have faith in ya!


----------



## jaydee

Why am I not totally believing you?
I think I'll wait till the DH gets back and has a good long time in between trips or I'll be begging someone to come and have a sleep over with me!!!
You're too far away Maple - my Grandads house just outside Cork was soooooo creepy and yet beautiful. I thinks its now a housing estate!!!


----------



## paintedpastures

We have several freeloaders at our place too :lol:I know at my house the magpies & bluejays are always swooping down & eating my dogs food:evil:.Don't think they do that stuff at night though:wink:.The deer come at night to the front & back yard eating out of the bird feeders,but don't think they like dog food?? Stray cats come in to our barn & eat my cats food too. Oh & then their is mr squirrel that lives in my grainery & has his smorgasbord:lol: Yup feeding the neighborhood!!:lol:


----------



## WSArabians

jaydee said:


> Why am I not totally believing you?
> I think I'll wait till the DH gets back and has a good long time in between trips or I'll be begging someone to come and have a sleep over with me!!!
> You're too far away Maple - my Grandads house just outside Cork was soooooo creepy and yet beautiful. I thinks its now a housing estate!!!


Honest, there was no big scary moments! It's just typical ghost videos - like shadows moving across the screen, but you can see a ghost horse in video number six!
You HAVE to watch that one!


----------



## nvr2many

Ya know what's funny (or not)? I told my husband maybe it is Ebony the dog we lost and buried in the yard eating the food. Made me sad to think about and now you guys start this, lol.


----------



## jaydee

Hey blame someone else - anyone else - not me!!!


----------



## Maple

nvr2many said:


> Ya know what's funny (or not)? I told my husband maybe it is Ebony the dog we lost and buried in the yard eating the food. Made me sad to think about and now you guys start this, lol.


If we're going to get down to it, WS _started_ it


----------



## nvr2many

Hahahahahahaha! Well, I will keep you guys posted as to what (whom) we find!


----------



## WSArabians

Maple said:


> If we're going to get down to it, WS _started_ it


How dare you both!
I shall send my friend to haunt your dreams tonight....











Technically, NVR started it because it was HER thread...LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl

It just occurred to me that some people sleep walk and eat too! I've seen videos of people eating in their sleep!!! Ya ya good excuse! Lol!!


----------



## WSArabians

Muppetgirl said:


> It just occurred to me that some people sleep walk and eat too! I've seen videos of people eating in their sleep!!! Ya ya good excuse! Lol!!


Are you saying she's eating dog food in her sleep??
:shock:


----------



## Muppetgirl

WSArabians said:


> Are you saying she's eating dog food in her sleep??
> :shock:


Haha......eeerrmmmm nope! But that might be why the dogs haven't barked! Or it might be hubby, she said she wears ear plugs, so she might not hear him get up!.......eeeeerrrrm nope.....just a thought......nope wasn't me.....


----------



## jaydee

Oh I am so running with Muppetgirls idea!!!!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

WSArabians said:


> Did you guys stay the night? I heard there is quite the activity if you stay up all night. Also heard that no one has made it through the entire night, but I don't know if that's believable. LOL


Ahahhaa No way! I think I would end up making scenarios up in my head and be gone before anything could have the chance to happen LOL


----------



## FoxyRider22

Probably a raccoon or a possum
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl

So do you have your camera hooked up???? Can't wait to find out what or WHO it is chewing down on the Ol' Roy!!! :rofl:


----------



## MySerenity

I just read through this entire thread and was laughing out loud and woke up my husband on the couch! You all are hilarious! 

I vote Raccoon, but we need photographic evidence!! 

Best thread in forever...


----------



## COWCHICK77

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> I love creepy stuff. The house we grew up in used to have a barred landing - looked like a jail cell but it was wooden that you could look down to the dirt basement. My parents used to tell that slaves were buried down there, but we never did dig one up.
> Going on ghosts hunts are fun... Looking forward to doing Frank's Slide this year!


Oooh! What's Franks Slide????


----------



## nvr2many

Ok, well, you guys crack me up! I sure hope I am not eating the dog food in my sleep. Maybe that is why I am gaining weight!! :shock: We bought mouse/rat poison pellets and 4 mouse traps. They are set and the poison tray is in the dish. No camera, have no way of doing that, dang it! I still think mice because I cannot imagine the three yappers letting anything in without a fuss but ya never know I guess. Funny thing, my big guy that's dish this is, set off a trap and now he will not go out there, ha ha ha. Poor guy. That was before the poison so not letting him out there at all now. Wish us luck! And thanks to everyone, you all are great!!


----------



## Maple

WSArabians said:


> How dare you both!
> I shall send my friend to haunt your dreams tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, NVR started it because it was HER thread...LOL


I slept just fine last night without being killed by the scream guy... but anyway if your gong to play dirty - I'll take your scream guy and give you....










:lol:


----------



## Maple

nvr2many said:


> Ok, well, you guys crack me up! I sure hope I am not eating the dog food in my sleep. Maybe that is why I am gaining weight!! :shock: We bought mouse/rat poison pellets and 4 mouse traps. They are set and the poison tray is in the dish. No camera, have no way of doing that, dang it! I still think mice because I cannot imagine the three yappers letting anything in without a fuss but ya never know I guess. Funny thing, my big guy that's dish this is, set off a trap and now he will not go out there, ha ha ha. Poor guy. That was before the poison so not letting him out there at all now. Wish us luck! And thanks to everyone, you all are great!!


Do you think your hubby might be doing this as a joke to wind you up? I know mine would :shock:


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ Na he was freaked out too! Not scared but like wth! Anyway, update! We caught a mouse! Hubby said it was bigger than the usual field mouse we get, but I bet it was just well fed!!! He thinks that may be it because nothing else was disturbed. I will keep a few traps around and the bait anyway. I slid some under the stove and sink just in case. I told my husband, if it was just one, it was a busy little guy!! That was a lot of food to move!! :shock:

ADD: and that is something I would do before he did, :lol: I am the jokester, lol.


----------



## NorthernMama

No such thing as just one mouse.  Keep the traps out and good luck.


----------



## nvr2many

Good point! Thanks.


----------



## Missy May

Well, I think there should be "warning graphic" on this thread thanks to FM's rat photo. How horrid. If those were here - I would move. 

I would check for droppings, if there aren't any - shwew! - it probably isn't mice or ...god forbid..rats. Otherwise, it is nice of your dog to donate to wildlife. 

A bobcat attacked my daughters rabbit that lives in a cage stationed within a dog run outside. So, from the noise we woke up, saw it and saved the rabbit. They are very quiet, and are probably here every night (lots of wild rabbits due to horse feed), but until that incident, I had never actually seen one around the house. It's hard to say what is out there at night.  Spooky. But, I would rather see bobcat than a rat!!! Ugh!!!


----------



## Speed Racer

You haven't been really freaked out until you've had a fox scream right outside your bedroom at 3:00 am. Holy hanna, those things sound like a woman being tortured in the slowest, worst way imaginable! :shock:


----------



## jaydee

A mouse? Is that it?

*Maple* raise you this


----------



## nvr2many

We have what they call voles around here too. Supposed to be like a big mouse or small mole. I didn't see it so not sure. Husband said it was bigger than the mice we see in the barn.


----------



## NorthernMama

A vole doesn't really look like a mouse. Not really. Their heads are somehow different, but I can't explain it, but mostly voles have a much shorter tail and are bigger.


----------



## RedHorseRidge

nvr2many said:


> We bought mouse/rat poison pellets and 4 mouse traps. They are set and the poison tray is in the dish.


 There's no way the other dogs are jumping in to get this... and you have no house cats (that you know of of)?

If it eats the poison and dies, you may never know what it was... unless, of course, it dies in the house. Then you may WISH you didn't know what it was! Too bad you don't live closer; I'd give you a trail camera to use. (We have hunters that tend to put them on our property, right under the " no trespassing" signs with our names on it, and even though we leave a note when we take the cameras down, they never come to collect... go figure. So we have a nice assortment...)


----------



## RedHorseRidge

NorthernMama said:


> A vole doesn't really look like a mouse. Not really. Their heads are somehow different, but I can't explain it, but mostly voles have a much shorter tail and are bigger.


Voles have much rounder heads than mice. And their ears are hidden by fur, whereas a mouse's ears are typically naked and very visible. Voles have little beady eyes too; mice tend to have larger, rounder ones.


----------



## nvr2many

^^^^ I will show these to my husband. He says it was a larger mouse. I said to him, of course it was it was eating premium no grain dog food!!!


----------



## Maple

I have to admit, I'm somewhat disappointed that it's just a mouse. I know it's good for you... but I was hoping on something much more exciting 

Jaydee - I take it you survived the night as well! haha! Meh, clowns don't bother me, I don't quite understand why so many people find them scary. Barney on the other hand.... lol!


----------



## jaydee

I did get through it though I was a bit freaked this morning when I noticed that my cell phone and my alarm clock were giving different times to all the manual clocks in the house - no one had reminded me that the clocks went forward!!!
I have a real thing about clowns and when I was little I was also terrified of the singer/actress Eartha Kitt and apparently called her the Mambo Bambo woman


----------



## hemms

We have as many moles as mice. I find them so icky. Sightless, zipping around my house, yikes. I always encounter them along the floor somewhere. The mice are more aggressive, making their way up into my linen/junk drawer. Eiw. Please roll around on my dish cloths, chew on my candles and strip my skewers for your nests. I just love that. Traps for the mice, hubby for the moles... I had to stomp on one myself once and the crunch freaked me out. Now I "just don't see 'em" if hubby's not on hand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I think you need a cat


----------



## nvr2many

Ray MacDonald said:


> I think you need a cat


Husband is allergic, :sad: we do have a barn cat, probably chased it in, lol.


----------



## WSArabians

jaydee said:


> I did get through it though I was a bit freaked this morning when I noticed that my cell phone and my alarm clock were giving different times to all the manual clocks in the house - no one had reminded me that the clocks went forward!!!
> I have a real thing about clowns and when I was little I was also terrified of the singer/actress Eartha Kitt and apparently called her the Mambo Bambo woman


Clowns kind of freak me out too, but they can't compare with life like little dolls with moving eyes and sh*t. Looks like some little baby's soul got sucked in there and is staring at you. *shudders*


----------



## WSArabians

Speed Racer said:


> You haven't been really freaked out until you've had a fox scream right outside your bedroom at 3:00 am. Holy hanna, those things sound like a woman being tortured in the slowest, worst way imaginable! :shock:


LOL
Yes! Cougars are just as bad. Horrible sounding creatures.


----------



## WSArabians

Ray MacDonald said:


> Ahahhaa No way! I think I would end up making scenarios up in my head and be gone before anything could have the chance to happen LOL


Awww C'mon!
FGRanch, MuppetGirl, and I are going this summer - you can come with us!


----------



## WSArabians

COWCHICK77 said:


> Oooh! What's Franks Slide????


Frank's Slide is a place here where this little town was built at the bottom of a mining mountain. An explosion in the mine one day took the entire side of the mountain down and buried the entire town. The only survivor was a horse, who got stuck in a mine pocket. He did end up dying, just due to more vet knowledge way back when (ration a starving horses feed, don't let it splurge).
But I guess it's a massively haunted place now, and noone has been able to stay the night for all the ghosts sightings and sounds. 
I'm so excited.


----------



## nvr2many

Well, last night nothing! No food was gone traps still set. Maybe it was just one??!!


----------



## jaydee

WSArabians said:


> Clowns kind of freak me out too, but they can't compare with life like little dolls with moving eyes and sh*t. Looks like some little baby's soul got sucked in there and is staring at you. *shudders*


 OK - Thats all the dolls stowed away in the loft and I've nailed boards over the opening 'just in case' !!!


----------



## Maple

WSArabians said:


> Clowns kind of freak me out too, but they can't compare with life like little dolls with moving eyes and sh*t. Looks like some little baby's soul got sucked in there and is staring at you. *shudders*


I find all baby dolls somewhat freaky - more than once the little girl's dolls have frightened the life out of me when I've caught sight of them out of the corner of my eye.


----------



## WSArabians

nvr2many said:


> Well, last night nothing! No food was gone traps still set. Maybe it was just one??!!


Or your hubby is getting clever... LOL


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ He was gone working over time, :shock:


----------



## WSArabians

jaydee said:


> OK - Thats all the dolls stowed away in the loft and I've nailed boards over the opening 'just in case' !!!


That's how I feel about them!
Give me an angry ghost over them ******s anyday!


----------



## WSArabians

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ He was gone working over time, :shock:


That's why he wasn't able to eat any! :lol:


----------



## Maple

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ He was gone working over time, :shock:


Nothing was touched when hubby was away?? We may have to run with Muppetgirl's sleep-eating theory here :lol:


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ Gonna tease him with this one for awhile! LOL.


----------



## nvr2many

I can see it now..........


----------



## WSArabians

I worked with this guy on the pipeline who used to buy those Beggin Strips for dogs (except they were made of Turkey) and eat them.
His reasoning? Tastes like Jerky and twice as cheap. LOL


----------



## NBEventer

WSArabians said:


> Frank's Slide is a place here where this little town was built at the bottom of a mining mountain. An explosion in the mine one day took the entire side of the mountain down and buried the entire town. The only survivor was a horse, who got stuck in a mine pocket. He did end up dying, just due to more vet knowledge way back when (ration a starving horses feed, don't let it splurge).
> But I guess it's a massively haunted place now, and noone has been able to stay the night for all the ghosts sightings and sounds.
> I'm so excited.


OMG I so want to go! That would be awesome. I am "sensitive" I can see and hear "ghosts". Most of the women in my family can. I suspect my senses would be on overload there lol. I've never actually been to a heavily haunted place before so I don't know how it would be. But it would be a blast doing it with you girls :lol:


----------



## jaydee

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Group trip Group trip :lol:


----------



## Maple

NBEventer said:


> OMG I so want to go! That would be awesome. I am "sensitive" I can see and hear "ghosts". Most of the women in my family can. I suspect my senses would be on overload there lol. I've never actually been to a heavily haunted place before so I don't know how it would be. But it would be a blast doing it with you girls :lol:


Wanna come to Ireland, you can chat with our rockin chair rocker :lol:


----------



## Maple

jaydee said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Group trip Group trip :lol:



Oi! You're leavin me to be a chicken all by myself???


----------



## WSArabians

NBEventer said:


> OMG I so want to go! That would be awesome. I am "sensitive" I can see and hear "ghosts". Most of the women in my family can. I suspect my senses would be on overload there lol. I've never actually been to a heavily haunted place before so I don't know how it would be. But it would be a blast doing it with you girls :lol:


Let's do it!
It hasn't been made official with the other two (yet... They are going, they just don't know it! LOL) but it'll be a blast! July or August, sometime when it's warm out so we can camp comfortably!


----------



## WSArabians

Maple said:


> Oi! You're leavin me to be a chicken all by myself???


You can come! Then I'll go to Ireland and explore haunted castles with you!


----------



## Maple

WSArabians said:


> You can come! Then I'll go to Ireland and explore haunted castles with you!


Well I _AM _due a trip home..... it'll be 3 years this year, now to rob a bank and i'll be there :lol:

And anytime you want to visit the land of rain and mucky fields, you've got a room here, the closest castle is only 5 min away


----------



## Missy May

It's a toss up for me, huge rats or haunted places. OOowsh. 

I find it interesting others don't like clowns...I think they are just plain _creepy_.


----------



## NBEventer

Maple said:


> Wanna come to Ireland, you can chat with our rockin chair rocker :lol:


That would be so cool. Plus i've ALWAYS wanted to go to Ireland. I tried to convince my fiance that our honeymoon should be in Ireland, he just gave me a funny look. So Greek Islands it is :lol: Should have seen his face when the travel agent told us how much that would cost in comparision to Ireland :rofl:

Steff I will try and make it, money is tight right now($7000 honeymoon anyone?) but I will make it happen somehow!


----------



## Muppetgirl

WSArabians said:


> Let's do it!
> It hasn't been made official with the other two (yet... They are going, they just don't know it! LOL) but it'll be a blast! July or August, sometime when it's warm out so we can camp comfortably!


Ok it's official with me!!! I'm going to bring along my pet nutria


----------



## WSArabians

Maple said:


> Well I _AM _due a trip home..... it'll be 3 years this year, now to rob a bank and i'll be there :lol:
> 
> And anytime you want to visit the land of rain and mucky fields, you've got a room here, the closest castle is only 5 min away


One day, I would LOVE to make it to Ireland. Sort of where my heritage is!  
Plus, the whole haunted castle thing. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians

NBEventer said:


> That would be so cool. Plus i've ALWAYS wanted to go to Ireland. I tried to convince my fiance that our honeymoon should be in Ireland, he just gave me a funny look. So Greek Islands it is :lol: Should have seen his face when the travel agent told us how much that would cost in comparision to Ireland :rofl:
> 
> Steff I will try and make it, money is tight right now($7000 honeymoon anyone?) but I will make it happen somehow!


Honeymoon?!
This will be WAY better. :lol:


----------



## NBEventer

WSArabians said:


> Honeymoon?!
> This will be WAY better. :lol:


Totally agree.This could be a dangerous trip in the amount of personalities alone :rofl:


----------



## Muppetgirl

I'm going to bring my video camera and do a spin off of the Blaire Witch Project! Bahahaha!!!


----------



## NBEventer

Muppetgirl said:


> I'm going to bring my video camera and do a spin off of the Blaire Witch Project! Bahahaha!!!


How many ways do you think we can come up with to scare the living hell out of people? :lol:


----------



## Maple

I call dibs on being the annoying fraidy cat who's petrified of everything! At least if I die first, I dont have to worry bout you lot


----------



## Ray MacDonald

WSArabians said:


> Awww C'mon!
> FGRanch, MuppetGirl, and I are going this summer - you can come with us!


Ahahaha! Sure! Going to have to bring some tranqulizer tho LOL


----------



## nvr2many

HEY!!! THIS IS MY THREAD AND IF ANYONE IS GOING ANYWHERE IT WILL INCLUDE ME!!! :evil:


----------



## NBEventer

nvr2many said:


> HEY!!! THIS IS MY THREAD AND IF ANYONE IS GOING ANYWHERE IT WILL INCLUDE ME!!! :evil:


Well Oregon isn't that far from Alberta, get on it woman! If I can haul my behind from the east coast you can haul your behind from the west coast *eyeroll*


----------



## nvr2many

OK!!!...


----------



## NBEventer

I call dibs on taking Steff's walker for a spin first though!


----------



## nvr2many

LOL, deal!


----------



## jaydee

You know the part where they say
"Lets all split up and check things out'
Well dont do that - never ends well


----------



## nvr2many

Agreed! I never can figure out why they do that! Stupid, stupid, stupid!!


----------



## Muppetgirl

Oh gee....walker.....that means she can't run!!! Ok guys breath a sigh if relief, we will all be fine, Steff will be the target!


----------



## WSArabians

Muppetgirl said:


> Oh gee....walker.....that means she can't run!!! Ok guys breath a sigh if relief, we will all be fine, Steff will be the target!


:shock:
Gee, thanks! LOL

I'm planning for August. I've only been disapproved to run until June. 

And, I'm on a cane now. We get in trouble I'm hitting you in the head to slow you down.


----------



## WSArabians

NBEventer said:


> I call dibs on taking Steff's walker for a spin first though!


****
You can keep it!


----------



## WSArabians

Ray MacDonald said:


> Ahahaha! Sure! Going to have to bring some tranqulizer tho LOL


No, no tranqs.
We bring Captain Morgan for courage! :lol:


----------



## WSArabians

Maple said:


> I call dibs on being the annoying fraidy cat who's petrified of everything! At least if I die first, I dont have to worry bout you lot


Don't worry, I won't let you die. You're gonna be my source of entertainment!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

WSArabians said:


> No, no tranqs.
> We bring Captain Morgan for courage! :lol:


Thats even better!!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Where are you from NBeventer?


----------



## Muppetgirl

WSArabians said:


> :shock:
> Gee, thanks! LOL
> 
> I'm planning for August. I've only been disapproved to run until June.
> 
> And, I'm on a cane now. We get in trouble I'm hitting you in the head to slow you down.


Well I figure you'd be poking my in the eye with it instead! :lol:


----------



## NBEventer

Ray MacDonald said:


> Where are you from NBeventer?


Currently living in your hay loft :lol:


----------



## NBEventer

Muppetgirl said:


> Well I figure you'd be poking my in the eye with it instead! :lol:


Okay wait a second... you and I have been here the same length of time and you have 1000 more posts then me? Attention ***** *eyeroll*


----------



## Muppetgirl

NBEventer said:


> Okay wait a second... you and I have been here the same length of time and you have 1000 more posts then me? Attention ***** *eyeroll*


Haha and guess what.....I have just as many 'likes' as 'likes' given.....spread the looooove!!! It's all the Ellen I watch.......:lol:


----------



## Ray MacDonald

NBEventer said:


> Currently living in your hay loft :lol:


I knew there was something scurrying up there stealing my internet!! LOL


----------



## NBEventer

Ray MacDonald said:


> I knew there was something scurrying up there stealing my internet!! LOL


Yep thats me! In reality i'm just planning to steal all your hay because our hay out here is horrible and over priced. So if you notice bales going missing its not me 

I'm a Newfie that learnded how to swim in the province with next to nothing going on. And I don't mean PEI :lol:


----------



## WSArabians

Muppetgirl said:


> Well I figure you'd be poking my in the eye with it instead! :lol:


Might be considered a deadly weapon then... I did want to put a little spy like thing in there where I pressed a button and a knife popped out.


----------



## WSArabians

Muppetgirl said:


> Haha and guess what.....I have just as many 'likes' as 'likes' given.....spread the looooove!!! It's all the Ellen I watch.......:lol:


Your avatar sucks though. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians

NBEventer said:


> How many ways do you think we can come up with to scare the living hell out of people? :lol:


Probably lots!
And we should definitely start the evening by watching The Hills Have Eyes.


----------



## nvr2many

Ok attention everyone! This is not a joke, :lol: 
My house is a hang out for the local mice! In the game room (we do not use yet because we have no pool table yet) that I use for my tack room. I put a tray of bait out when I did the others two nights ago. And its all gone!!!!!!!! I found mouse turds, even on my saddle! The one I do not use as much because it fits my TB and my husband rides him most. Anyway, DO NO f*** WITH MY SADDLES!! Oh yah! IT'S ON!!! I now have two trays and three traps waiting for them there! A$$ Hol3s!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Don't worry, we have lots of hay  And I'm going to say... you live in New Brunswick? LOL

We have a 'pet' mouse in our tack room... He poos on my saddles


----------



## WSArabians

Ugh, nice.
I'd be getting rid of hubby for a cat. LOL


----------



## nvr2many

But he is sooooooooooooo good to me and supports me and my horses 1000%. Can I pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee keep him???


----------



## nvr2many

Oh and to add, it may be a tad my fault because I kinda hit the front of the house a year ago and kinda pushed a board in and we have not fixed it yet, sooooooooooo, that may be where they are coming in. OOPSIE!!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Caught in the act!! Bad nvr2many!


----------



## Muppetgirl

WSArabians said:


> Your avatar sucks though. :lol:


Haha I can get by without an avatar to back me up


----------



## Muppetgirl

Hmmmm off to find an avatar......:wink:


----------



## jaydee

Muppetgirl said:


> Hmmmm off to find an avatar......:wink:


 And about time too because I'm getting really bored with the one you have right now


----------



## Muppetgirl

is it working??? its especially for WSArabians.......hope she has fun camping with me:twisted:


hmmmm my avatar shows up on my profile.....but not here.....ugh this is why i never use this computer!


----------



## NBEventer

Avatar fail! Bwahaha! I knew I was cooler then you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

I see it!


----------



## Muppetgirl

hahaha oh its working now.....hope you crack up everytime you see it!!!


----------



## WSArabians

Muppetgirl said:


> is it working??? its especially for WSArabians.......hope she has fun camping with me:twisted:
> 
> 
> hmmmm my avatar shows up on my profile.....but not here.....ugh this is why i never use this computer!


Bahaha!
Awesome! :lol:

I expect you to dress like this when we go.


----------



## WSArabians

nvr2many said:


> Oh and to add, it may be a tad my fault because I kinda hit the front of the house a year ago and kinda pushed a board in and we have not fixed it yet, sooooooooooo, that may be where they are coming in. OOPSIE!!


How did you not see your house?? 
:lol::shock:


----------



## Muppetgirl

WSArabians said:


> Bahaha!
> Awesome! :lol:
> 
> I expect you to dress like this when we go.


Careful what you wish for.........Bahahahaha! :twisted:


----------



## jaydee

WSArabians said:


> How did you not see your house??
> :lol::shock:


 It probably leapt out at her - they do that and I know that for a fact because it once happened to me with a gate


----------



## Maple

I go out for the first time in ages to a concert, and you's have great fun here yesterday evening!!

Muppetgirl - Avatar suits, I do envision you to look exactly like that. 

I don't see a problem with hitting the house... for flips sake, I have issues trying to walk through doorways! I have bounces off walls far too many times and apparently they are in the same spot every day?? I have hit the pier of our gate before.... hubby doesn't know, tell him and you wont have to worry about ghosts :twisted: He already thinks (knows??) I'm a bad driver!

And I thought all mice loves sitting on saddles? 

NVR - Don't be so soft, if I'm going to come from Ireland, SURELY you can make it?? Like c'mon, I'd have like 3 connecting flights and travel for at least 18 hours! :lol:


----------



## nvr2many

WSArabians said:


> How did you not see your house??
> :lol::shock:



The driveway is in front of this wall and I was backing up and bumped it.


----------



## nvr2many

jaydee said:


> It probably leapt out at her - they do that and I know that for a fact because it once happened to me with a gate



Yah! Exactly! Thank you!


----------



## NBEventer

Those **** ghosts moving walls around again on you eh?


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ Yep, that or the mice! We got another one last night!! Woot!


----------



## NBEventer

Mouse party at nvr's house!


----------



## Faceman

You need a cat.

One of my favorite cat sayings...

Love to eat them mousies.
Mousies what I love to eat.
Bite they little heads off,
Nibble on they tiny feet...


----------



## gogaited

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ LOL. Yes mine are free feeding and do not over eat. I am actually trying to put weight on this one so want him to have food all the time. As far as skunk and raccoon, it would have to come in a dog door with three barking toy poodles, scale a gate about 3-4 ft high and back out without a sound. Our very large standard Poodle sleeps in our room.
> 
> This is in our kitchen on the other side of the wall to our bedroom. I sleep with earplugs because of my husband *cough *snoring *cough, I think we will do a stake out tonight. Definitely buying mouse traps in case. But no mouse could eat that much food. Do they move it and store it?? And where?


Close the dog door.


----------



## WSArabians

nvr2many said:


> The driveway is in front of this wall and I was backing up and bumped it.


You sound like my mom driving! :lol::lol:


----------



## Maple

WSArabians said:


> You sound like my mom driving! :lol::lol:


When did you become the driving expert? :lol:


----------



## jaydee

Faceman said:


> You need a cat.
> 
> One of my favorite cat sayings...
> 
> Love to eat them mousies.
> Mousies what I love to eat.
> Bite they little heads off,
> Nibble on they tiny feet...
> 
> 
> "Love to Eat Them Mousies" - YouTube


 Ok - so now that vision is scribed into my brain!!!
*WS* - hey we're moms so we're allowed to drive like them and it takes years of practice to get like that all you childless people so you need to make allowances for all women as you never know when you might need the skill
At least I havent left two cars on slopes without the handbrake on like a certain husband I know and love!!!!


----------



## Maple

Too right Jaydee - I don't know bout other moms, but half the time I'm anticipating something getting thrown from the backseat, somebody pulling somebody else's hair or banging on a window. Today the youngest proceeded to grab my seat belt and pull it back... beginnin to think him and hubby have a plan for my life insurance! lol


----------



## jaydee

Maple said:


> Too right Jaydee - I don't know bout other moms, but half the time I'm anticipating something getting thrown from the backseat, somebody pulling somebody else's hair or banging on a window. Today the youngest proceeded to grab my seat belt and pull it back... beginnin to think him and hubby have a plan for my life insurance! lol


 I was once trying to sort out an argument my darlings were having on the back seat so looking round at them while stopped at traffic lights when one of them shouted that the lights were on green so I half turned, shot off on auto pilot and got hooked up on the rear of the car in front that hadnt even moved - right outside a police headquarters. They were very sympathetic actually, more concerned that I was going to kill the kids I think!!!
So - Cheltenham Races? On or off?


----------



## Maple

On! Thank god, my favourite telly week of the year!! 

It was the Willie Mullins and Ruby Walsh show - Quevega is now 5/5 at Cheltenham and won in a good race. She got stuck in traffic, looked to clip heels (Ruby did well to pick her up again) and I would have loved to see the "in running betting" as she didn't look like she'd come close. If you are signed up to the attheraces website (its free) def have a look if you are interested, very good race. 

Hurricane Fly wasnt as impressive as normal, Ruby said he didnt travel well. He was being niggled from bout 4 out. 

The horse I was most impressed with today was a lovely grey called Champagne Fever (also Ruby/Mullins) - he is a serious battler... when he looked legless, I swear you could see the determination in his eyes and he just kept fighting back. 

My fav part of all was the parade of OTTBs beforehand, led by Denman. They parades for bout a half hour to promote the use of TB's after racing. Denman looked a picture, as did Comply or Die. 

...... Not that I get enthusiastic about Cheltenham or anything.....


----------



## jaydee

Maple said:


> On! Thank god, my favourite telly week of the year!!
> 
> It was the Willie Mullins and Ruby Walsh show - Quevega is now 5/5 at Cheltenham and won in a good race. She got stuck in traffic, looked to clip heels (Ruby did well to pick her up again) and I would have loved to see the "in running betting" as she didn't look like she'd come close. If you are signed up to the attheraces website (its free) def have a look if you are interested, very good race.
> 
> Hurricane Fly wasnt as impressive as normal, Ruby said he didnt travel well. He was being niggled from bout 4 out.
> 
> The horse I was most impressed with today was a lovely grey called Champagne Fever (also Ruby/Mullins) - he is a serious battler... when he looked legless, I swear you could see the determination in his eyes and he just kept fighting back.
> 
> My fav part of all was the parade of OTTBs beforehand, led by Denman. They parades for bout a half hour to promote the use of TB's after racing. Denman looked a picture, as did Comply or Die.
> 
> ...... Not that I get enthusiastic about Cheltenham or anything.....


 I must look up that website - some of these things wont work in the US and just say 'not available'
My one Gran lived in Prestbury so its ingrained in me as I was born there. My uncle lived and breathed racing and I'm pretty sure he haunts that racecourse!!!
The Irish will be well celebrating by the sound of it!!!
Just looked and I think that race is on Youtube already so maybe the OTTB parade's on there too


----------



## WSArabians

Maple said:


> When did you become the driving expert? :lol:


LOL
I'm not - I hit a semi in November!
I've been practising my critiqing skills while laid up. 
My mom doesn't like it either. :-|
LOL


----------



## Maple

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> I'm not - I hit a semi in November!
> I've been practising my critiqing skills while laid up.
> My mom doesn't like it either. :-|
> LOL


I knew about your accident, hence my question lol! :lol:

Is it your smart **** skills or critiquing skills you've been practicing??


----------



## WSArabians

Maple said:


> I knew about your accident, hence my question lol! :lol:
> 
> Is it your smart **** skills or critiquing skills you've been practicing??


Don't they go hand in hand??
Although... I would say I'm pretty good with Smart **** ones. :lol:


----------



## jaydee

WS - You took the whole practicing 'mom driving' thing to another level and set the bar way higher than the rest of us can dare to go!!!!


----------



## WSArabians

****
Yes, I would highly recommend NOT playing chicken with a semi. 
That one is mine alone. :lol:


----------



## Maple

Your going to have to give up doing everything better than everybody else... can you not just lightly tip into somebody else like the rest of us??


----------



## WSArabians

Ha! I'm like Evel Knevel crossed with that dude from Jackass. It's ALL extreme for me!
Even when I bucked off - my sister, she can do a flip in the air and land on her feet - Me? No, I land in/on fences, or break bones as I land on my back or my head. LOL
Definitely some weird genetic flaw...


----------



## Sahara

nvr2many said:


> Oh and to add, it may be a tad my fault because I kinda hit the front of the house a year ago and kinda pushed a board in and we have not fixed it yet, sooooooooooo, that may be where they are coming in. OOPSIE!!


You don't think they might be coming in the dog door??


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Hope you catch all the mice! Having them in the house is no fun! I'm not a fan of them at the best of times (they're cute... in pictures), let alone in the house. 

Reading this thread was awesome! 
I've driven through Franks Slide several times. We used to live in Bonners Ferry ID and then we moved back to SK. A couple trips were made with horses and much household and shop stuff (11 kids=LOTS of stuff). It (Franks) is pretty cool!


----------



## nvr2many

Sahara said:


> You don't think they might be coming in the dog door??


I guess they could be. Was thinking the wall for the one area because its on the other side of where I bumped it.


----------



## WSArabians

nvr2many said:


> I guess they could be. Was thinking the wall for the one area because its on the other side of where I bumped it.


Is that physically possible?


----------



## nvr2many

WSArabians said:


> Is that physically possible?


I believe so. its only a foot or two from the ground where the siding is pushed in, had a 2004 beetle when I did, it. Good thing it was not my truck, lol. With mice it can be anywhere. They are so tiny, who knows. And living on a ranch surrounded by pasture I think it will be an ongoing thing! :-x


----------



## WSArabians

nvr2many said:


> I believe so. its only a foot or two from the ground where the siding is pushed in, had a 2004 beetle when I did, it. Good thing it was not my truck, lol. With mice it can be anywhere. They are so tiny, who knows. And living on a ranch surrounded by pasture I think it will be an ongoing thing! :-x


I meant opening the doggy door.. I've never seen one, but I always thought they were fairly heavy... lol


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Maybe if they ran at it really hard LOL


----------



## Maple

I'm thinkin Mighty Mouse's family. He was a famous superhero, I'm sure he's got groupie kids everywhere


----------



## Maple

WSArabians said:


> Ha! I'm like Evel Knevel crossed with that dude from Jackass. It's ALL extreme for me!
> Even when I bucked off - my sister, she can do a flip in the air and land on her feet - Me? No, I land in/on fences, or break bones as I land on my back or my head. LOL
> Definitely some weird genetic flaw...



She can flip in the air and land on her feet??? Heck, I'm thinkin shes my fav of you two  That takes talent! :lol:


----------



## WSArabians

Maple said:


> She can flip in the air and land on her feet??? Heck, I'm thinkin shes my fav of you two  That takes talent! :lol:


LOL
I know! And this was off a PONY! Don't even hand 14.2 hh in the air to land, but like 12hh. I was not impressed. :-| lol


----------



## stevenson

racoon , opposum , skunk, weasel ? squirrels the other dogs, learned how to escape, 
if you have mice that can eat that much food , you need more than a couple of traps..lol


----------



## Maple

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> I know! And this was off a PONY! Don't even hand 14.2 hh in the air to land, but like 12hh. I was not impressed. :-| lol


I've changed my mind... I've decided I'm incredibly jealous! :lol:

I've never landed gracefully, I prefer to land like a sack of potatoes! Why be flashy when I'm meant to actually still be on the horse.


----------



## jaydee

Maple said:


> I've changed my mind... I've decided I'm incredibly jealous! :lol:
> 
> I've never landed gracefully, I prefer to land like a sack of potatoes! Why be flashy when I'm meant to actually still be on the horse.


 The man I worked for for 10 years once told me that I rode with all the style and grace of a 'sack of potatos tied up horrible'
It seemed to work for me so why should I hit the ground in any other sort of way?:lol:


----------



## nvr2many

Well, no new news. As far as how can mice eat that much food is I guess they either are hording it or carrying it out to the family, ha ha. Anyway, I think traps will just be a fact of life for us. 

You guys really crack me up!


----------



## Maple

jaydee said:


> The man I worked for for 10 years once told me that I rode with all the style and grace of a 'sack of potatos tied up horrible'
> It seemed to work for me so why should I hit the ground in any other sort of way?:lol:


I havent been described as that, but safe to assume I can't be too far off of it :lol: I had a few dressage lessons a few years ago and all I got was an exasperated sigh and "you'd know you were riding racehorses!!" before getting 100 things shouted at me in the space of 30 seconds 



nvr2many said:


> Well, no new news. As far as how can mice eat that much food is I guess they either are hording it or carrying it out to the family, ha ha. Anyway, I think traps will just be a fact of life for us.
> 
> You guys really crack me up!


I would guarantee you will find a few hiding places around. I'm thinking you should send hubby on a holiday (tents are cheap) and get a cat for a few weeks haha! Or a new dog - My old male boxer used to be the most amazing mouser I ever met, he used to come to work with me and catch several mice a day just for fun. Rip Oscar :-( I miss that darned dog!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Could also be a pack rat. They love to hoard stuff! Not to freak you out or something. 

As far as coming off a horse gracefully... Nope! I usually manage to come off in the most awkward ways. I could give anyone in my family laughing fits! But hey, when I don't fall off, I can ride an Arabian/QH bareback at a full out gallop (riding the spooks, and stops) for a 1/4 mile with out falling off (he finally stopped). I can ride a few crowhops bareback, lots of big spooks with a saddle, and my proudest accomplishment, I can ride a trot bareback with out losing my balance.  This is all when I'm in practice mind you, it's going to be a lot of fun when I get back into serious riding in the spring.


----------



## MissColors

Just saying you need to post photos of your poodles. End of story. 


Pwease!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

We had a short red haired Dachshund that was a great mouser, but he never killed them. He would maim them then play with them for a few minutes. Albeit, my wife never fully appreciated him wanting her praise when he brought them and laid them *ON* her feet.

That was cheap entertainment for all of about 30 seconds each time.


He passed away at the ripe old age of 19 back in 2006. None of our other dogs are mousers.


----------



## nvr2many

Got another one last night! This may be an ongoing thing! Gah!


----------



## nvr2many

MissColors said:


> Just saying you need to post photos of your poodles. End of story.
> 
> 
> Pwease!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok ok, lol..................




























And our big one with the horses the other day.............


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Your apricot looks just like my grandma's old poodle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Better pic of my b&w...


----------



## MissColors

OMG SOOOO CUTE! Poodle is my favorite breed off pooch.


----------



## Allison Finch

I didn't read all the posts but, if you have a cat/dog door it could very well be a raccoon or possum...







Yes, mice and rats will carry the food, one piece at a time and stash it in a wall someplace. As was said by someone else, they are hoarders.


----------



## Glenknock

I've just read all of this post and i'm p**sing myself laughing your all cracked lol hope you catch all your mice  i hate them


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

That **** was awesome! LOL!


----------



## nvr2many

Well we have caught 4 so far. Hoping it is not a raccoon, yikes!


----------



## Cacowgirl

My friend (who keeps a very clean house) has a mouse in her laundry area. It's going to have a very short life.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

That sounds like my mom! When we'd get the occasional mouse in the basement, it would have a very short life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

